# Wilier Gran Turismo Cable Routing - Crossed over or not?



## Marmoset (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi all,

after struggling with my gear setup for the past few months I thought I'd change the cables over to see if it improved the situation with my 10 spd ultegra. The shifting has never felt great from day one and the new cables have done nothing to improve the setup, whihc got me thinking about the cable routing. I re-routed the outers and liners as it came to me from the shop, and presumably the factory. Mine are not crossed over, so right hand shifter/rear cable goes down the right hand side of the frame, so I thought I'd better check, there's nothing conclusive on the web images.

Is everyone else's set up like this or not, and how are yours gears working?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## svb (Mar 13, 2015)

Marmoset said:


> Hi all,
> 
> after struggling with my gear setup for the past few months I thought I'd change the cables over to see if it improved the situation with my 10 spd ultegra. The shifting has never felt great from day one and the new cables have done nothing to improve the setup, whihc got me thinking about the cable routing. I re-routed the outers and liners as it came to me from the shop, and presumably the factory. Mine are not crossed over, so right hand shifter/rear cable goes down the right hand side of the frame, so I thought I'd better check, there's nothing conclusive on the web images.
> 
> ...


In my opinion cables should always cross. The main thing when you setup your cables is that your steering remains very smooth when you turn over your steer completely to the left or right.
When your cables do not cross, they tend to move around alot when you do this.
In certain situations this may cause bad steering or bad shifting (excessive curves in the cable may cause bad shifting).
This is however not necessarily the problem of your bad shifting.
Some other possible reasons:
Always replace the outers together with the inners.
Make sure you use shifter outers and cables and not braking outers and cables. There is a huge difference between these in stiffnes.
Another possible reason is that your cables cross each other internally in the bike (I have seen this on some bikes, but not yet on a Wilier).
Although this mostly shows when you really cant reach your highest or lowest gear, after setting up the High and Low.

Perhaps it's best to see a professional if you really can't sort this out, just remember it should work perfectly. Never settle for less, especially when you have such a nice bike.


----------

